# SPEED channel is getting re-branded as 'Fox Sports One'?



## trdrjeff (Dec 3, 2007)

_Fox, which also has an eight-year agreement that runs through 2014, wanted to begin negotiations early to account for its plans to rebrand one of its channels into an all-sports channel that it is calling Fox Sports One. Fox executives have told league executives that it wants to turn Speed into that channel. To do that, Fox is looking to lock up NASCAR rights so that it could keep its races as part of the cable channel's long-term programming plans._

http://aol.sportingnews.com/nascar/...fox-deal-contract-2014-espn-tnt-nbc-cbs-speed


----------



## dhaze (Apr 23, 2012)

Just saw something about that today. Great now I will for sure get less and less motorsports coverage. After they went to "Nascar Channel" they hardly show any other motorsports from around the world. So long Aussie V8's & F1, which is all they pretty much show now from other places. Great, just great.....


----------



## trdrjeff (Dec 3, 2007)

Yep appears to be a done deal:
http://www.dalyplanet.blogspot.com/2012/10/boom-goes-dynamite.html

Although other networks seem to be stepping up with motorsport coverage. NBC Sports and CBS sports. CBS did a last minute deal to air Motocross des Nations same day Sunday night.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

No good can come from this. That being said, I don't watch Speed much anymore as it seems to have become rather "syndicated".

I'm spending a lot more time watching Lucas Oil's MAV TV (soon to be branded "American Real TV") these days as it offers all manner of domestic motorsports.

I do enjoy the occasional Superbike or MotoGP race on ESPN2.


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

IMO I'd rather see FUEL TV get rebranded instead


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

I suppose "Speed" would be a bad name for a channel carrying baseball. Perhaps "steroids"?

I suspect NASCAR will find a good home as long as they bring in the dollars (and they do). My concern would be for other motorsports that would be pushed aside for other sports. Perhaps FuelTV will pick up those races and coverage.


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

"James Long" said:


> I suppose "Speed" would be a bad name for a channel carrying baseball. Perhaps "steroids"?
> 
> I suspect NASCAR will find a good home as long as they bring in the dollars (and they do). My concern would be for other motorsports that would be pushed aside for other sports. Perhaps FuelTV will pick up those races and coverage.


Supposedly NBC outbid FOX for F1 races so there will be less "SPEED" there now...


----------



## alnielsen (Dec 31, 2006)

DCSholtis said:


> Supposedly NBC outbid FOX for F1 races so there will be less "SPEED" there now...


This is true. There is an article in Autoweek about this.
http://www.autoweek.com/article/201...1-after-this-season&utm_campaign=awdailydrive

I am disappointed at this to say the least. Bring back Speedvision!


----------



## mrro82 (Sep 12, 2012)

That blows. I just hope all the races are carried otherwise F1 in America will be done. Too bad we're losing the announcers too. They really made the races.


----------

